
Fascism in Translation: the far-right are multilingual too - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/politics/yuliya-komska-fascism-translation
======
PaulHoule
See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oswald_Mosley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oswald_Mosley)

